

Software company, with a hardware device idea, begin research on building device? - cwitr329

I work for a software company, and all we have ever done is write web based software for companies. We have an idea for a hardware device that will be a companion to an internal software product one of our employees has written. The device isnt anything spectacular, and has been 3d modeled some some components sources.&#60;p&#62;My question: How do you begin research on finding companies or services which assist in bringing something like this to life? We have a good deal of capital backing us so this wouldnt be a garage type thing.&#60;p&#62;Any and all ideas would be helpful.&#60;p&#62;Thank you.
======
cwitr329
Sorry for the triple post... this is the first time posting on HN.

